# Has your wife (or significant other) thrown away your stuff?



## jdramirez (Oct 9, 2014)

I got a new copy of Light room 5... in a retail box and somehow it found its way into the recycling bin. Yeah... maybe I shouldn't have left it on the floor until I was ready to install it, but it didn't look like trash.

The person who I'm related to by marriage and lives in my home is the only one who cleans, so I'm ok with the occasional why is this now missing for the rest of my life... because it is a fair trade off to having to clean.

Maybe I need labels that say, NOT TRASH.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 9, 2014)

Maybe you should start cleaning the house also?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 9, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> ...it didn't look like trash.



Maybe she was sending you a message...


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 9, 2014)

She was looking for it too, so that would be effort I would imagine she wouldn't expend if she is trying to prove a point.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 9, 2014)

To answer your question:
- No, not since I chopped her up and fed her to the squirrels. Sadly, now I have to do my own cleaning, and keeping track of all my gear. 

Sincerely,
/Single, but I can't understand why


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 9, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> To answer your question:
> - No, not since I chopped her up and fed her to the squirrels. Sadly, now I have to do my own cleaning, and keeping track of all my gear.
> 
> Sincerely,
> /Single, but I can't understand why



Funny. I bet your grass is lush.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 9, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I'm ok with the occasional why is this now missing for the rest of my life... because it is a fair trade off to having to clean.



^That.



jdramirez said:


> Maybe I need labels that say, NOT TRASH.



Sound entrepreneurial venture


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 9, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > ...it didn't look like trash.
> ...



... that she prefers open source software like GIMP?


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 9, 2014)

My wife threw away one of my shoes once. Keep in mind, ONE of my shoes. The other was found underneath the bed a couple of days later. Luckily, we both run the business so hopefully at least our equipment is safe. 

Cheers!
-Tabor


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 9, 2014)

My wife threw away one of my shoes once. Keep in mind, ONE of my shoes. The other was found underneath the bed a couple of days later. Luckily, we both run the business so hopefully at least our equipment is safe. 

Cheers!
-Tabor


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Tabor. 
So was that two pairs of shoes ruined, or she threw out the second shoe after you retrieved the first one? 
Sorry couldn't help myself! ;D You managed to duplicate your post. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Tabor Warren Photography said:


> My wife threw away one of my shoes once. Keep in mind, ONE of my shoes. The other was found underneath the bed a couple of days later. Luckily, we both run the business so hopefully at least our equipment is safe.
> 
> Cheers!
> -Tabor





Tabor Warren Photography said:


> My wife threw away one of my shoes once. Keep in mind, ONE of my shoes. The other was found underneath the bed a couple of days later. Luckily, we both run the business so hopefully at least our equipment is safe.
> 
> Cheers!
> -Tabor


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi JD. 
No my significant other doesn't clean, I do! She cooks! She did accuse me of disposing of or hiding her Radley umbrella, I found it weeks later when I moved her old handbag, it was sticking out of the bag! :
When I get fed up with the detritus of life I box it up and put it on her dining chair!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 10, 2014)

I suggest building shelves.

Personally I get annoyed when I have to keep too many things on the floor.


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 10, 2014)

You purchased boxed software? There's a reason all you need is a download link and a key 

My only rule is that I'll clean any time she wants to, she's just not allowed to clean without me.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 10, 2014)

9VIII said:


> I suggest building shelves.
> 
> Personally I get annoyed when I have to keep too many things on the floor.



I want a corner liquor cabinet. But I can't find one at the right size and price... but I would keep my camera gear there...


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 10, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> You purchased boxed software? There's a reason all you need is a download link and a key
> 
> My only rule is that I'll clean any time she wants to, she's just not allowed to clean without me.


I got it as part of a camera package... I sold the camera and it basically cost me $3 and change to upgrade light room. But the key was inside the unopened box.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 10, 2014)

.
My wife threw me away!

Sadly for both of us, she deeply regretted it a year later. Maybe if she had just put me in a recycle bin, it would have ended better.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 10, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> My wife threw me away!
> 
> Sadly for both of us, she deeply regretted it a year later. Maybe if she had just put me in a recycle bin, it would have ended better.



I assume if I ever get divorced... I will hit on women with many photography prowess. 

You are so striking... I'd love to photograph you...


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 10, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Word of caution: When it comes to divorce, don't assume anything. Been there. Done that. If anything, you get taken to the cleaners.

My ex's violin teacher, was principal, 2nd violinist for the San Francisco Symphony. His wife divorced him and asked (as part of the property settlement) for part of the value (community property) of his 200+ year-old Guarneri violin he inherited from his father who was also a violinist. I don't know if she got it or not. I do know that he's no longer with the S.F. symphony.

When I went through my divorce, he said to me: "Get the best damn lawyer you can ..."

Unfortunately, he was right.


----------



## Pandypix (Oct 19, 2014)

He can't throw away anything he can't find or that he does not know exists. I believe in not keeping all my eggs in one basket, or lens in one place.


----------



## risc32 (Nov 1, 2014)

my wife doesn't throw my things away. instead she tricks me into thinking i don't want/need them anymore and i then get rid of them myself. it's jedi mind tricks.


----------



## Larry (Nov 11, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I will hit on women with many photography prowess.
> 
> You are so striking... I'd love to photograph you...



Did you mean "manly"?


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 11, 2014)

Larry said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I will hit on women with many photography prowess.
> ...



No clue. I have Swype on my phone, so it could be any number of other options.


----------

